# Wozniak: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri



## blackout24 (17. Januar 2012)

Laut Aussagen von Apple Mitbegründer Steve Wozniak ist die Android Sprachsteuerung
der des iPhone 4S überlegen. 

Quelle: Kritik an Apples Siri: Steve Wozniak lobt Android-Sprachsteuerung - Golem.de

Persönliche Meinung:
Sehr interessant wo doch so viele Apple Liebhaber hier Siri in den himmelgelobt haben und es als "nicht vergleichbar"
mit der Sprachsteuerung des SGS 2 bezeichnet haben. Verliert das iPhone 4S so sein einziges wirkliches Highlight?
Ansonsten bliebt es dann doch nur ein normales iPhone 4.


----------



## Lorin (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Na ja nicht wirklich. Die Kamera ist in meinen Augen das eigentliche Highlight. Schon krass was man aus so einem Smartphone rausholen kann.

Siri hat mich bei weitem nicht überzeugt, insbesondere in der deutschen Variante. Viel zu wenig Möglichkeiten und zu viele Grammatikprobleme.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Siri ist sowieso noch Beta, also wo ist das Problem?
Klar, bei manchen Sachen funktioniert sie nicht optimal, oder ohne 3G halt fast gar nicht, aber ich kenne auch keinen, der sich das 4S wegen Siri gekauft hat. 

Komisch bei der Sache finde ich, dass Google eine eigene Version von Siri entwickelt.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Der gute alte Steve Jobs hat Siri damals noch von den Mitarbeitern Apples vorgeführt bekommen. Er hat das iPhone gefragt: "Bist du ein Mann oder eine Frau?". Siri antwortet: "Man hat mir kein Geschlecht zugewiesen". 

Steht alles in der Biografie.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Es hört sich an wie eine Frau und zickt gerne rum, also ist es eine Frau.


----------



## Adam West (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Siri ist sowieso noch Beta, also wo ist das Problem?
> Klar, bei manchen Sachen funktioniert sie nicht optimal, oder ohne 3G halt fast gar nicht, aber ich kenne auch keinen, der sich das 4S wegen Siri gekauft hat.
> 
> Komisch bei der Sache finde ich, dass Google eine eigene Version von Siri entwickelt.


 
Mit dem aktuellen iOS ist Siri doch garkeine Beta mehr, soweit ich es gelesen habe!?


----------



## InRav3 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es hört sich an wie eine Frau und zickt gerne rum, also ist es eine Frau.


 
da hast du wohl recht


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

@Adam
Wo hast du das gelesen?


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Warum sollte Siri auf dem iPhone 4S ne Beta sein? Siri ist standart installiert also ist es für mich kein Beta Produkt mehr sondern ein Offizielles Programm (App).


----------



## Adam West (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @Adam
> Wo hast du das gelesen?


 
Wenn ich nicht irre, habe ich gelesen, dass im iOS 5.1 Siri nichtmehr Beta sein soll, sondern endlich eine Releaseversion. Kann mich aber gut irren bzw. verwechseln.  Google einfach mal


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



Lorin schrieb:


> Na ja nicht wirklich. Die Kamera ist in meinen Augen das eigentliche Highlight. Schon krass was man aus so einem Smartphone rausholen kann.
> 
> Siri hat mich bei weitem nicht überzeugt, insbesondere in der deutschen Variante. Viel zu wenig Möglichkeiten und zu viele Grammatikprobleme.


 Naja, mal abgesehen von dem hochwertigen Sensor und der Extra-Linse ist das imo Beste an der aktuellen Kamera, dass sie endlich auch mal auf die Idee gekommen sind das Gyroskop zur Bildstabilisation einzusetzen bei Videos. <3


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Warum sollte Siri auf dem iPhone 4S ne Beta sein?


 
Wenn Apple sein eigenes Produkt als Beta kennzeichnet, wer hat dann wohl Recht, Apple oder du? 
Wenn man sich mal anschaut, welche Funktionen allen nicht-Englisch-Sprechenden (bis iOS5.1) vorenthalten werden und welche Funktionen noch folgen sollen (z.B. WiFi/Bluetooth/... (de)aktivieren), dann ist es mMn ziemlich deutlich, dass es eine Beta ist.


----------



## Anchorage (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Wer nutzt bitte die Sprachsteuerung ? Ich nutze die Android Sprachsteuerung auch nicht noch reichen mir meine Finger aus xD


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Sollte es nicht nur als "Beta-Version" gekennzeichnet sein weil es nicht in allen Sprachen verfügbar ist bei denen es das 4S gibt?


----------



## Locuza (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Das ich von einem Mitgründer so eine ehrliche Meinung jemals lesen sollte, wo sogar der Konkurrent in gewissen Kernpunkten als der Gewinner dargestellt wird, ist einfach unglaublich. 
Steve you earn all of the respect i can give to a human.

Die Sprachsteuerung kann man leider selten in der Öffentlichkeit benutzen. Das Google Maps auf den Androids häufiger aktualisiert werden, liegt woran? Apple Klausel, Googles Bein für Apple oder dauert die Entwicklung einer Sonderversion so viel länger?
Ich weiß nicht, um wie viel Tage/Wochen die Updates verzögert sind.


----------



## Iceananas (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das ich von einem Mitgründer so eine ehrliche Meinung jemals lesen sollte, wo sogar der Konkurrent in gewissen Kernpunkten als der Gewinner dargestellt wird, ist einfach unglaublich.
> Steve you earn all of the respect i can give to a human.


 
*Zustimmung*. Wozniak ist sowieso schon immer der weitaus sympathischere Steve gewesen 

Der Beste Satz aus dem Interview ist allerdings dieser hier:


> Zudem rate er auch meist zum iPhone-Kauf. Denn die Leute, die ihn um Rat  fragten, seien bereits in der Mac-Welt oder hätten *Angst vor Computern*.  Das iPhone ängstigt nach Wozniaks Auffassung diejenigen am wenigsten,  die Angst vor zu viel Komplexität haben.


----------



## Gast12307 (17. Januar 2012)

ein Freund von mir hat ein iPhone 4s mit IOS 5.1  er hat 10 mal versucht einen Freund anzurufen mit vollem 3g Empfang und um uns herum war es eher ruhig  hat kein einziges mal geklappt^^


----------



## blackout24 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Sympatischer als Steve Jobs ist auch nicht wirklich schwer. Da sind mir sogar unsere Politiker hier lieber.

Wozniack war ja auch derjeniger der den Plan von der Technik hatte. Kein Wunder das so jemand da etwas objektiver ist.
Jobs hat das Zeug nur vertickt im Grunde.

Also was macht das  S denn nun aus beim neuen iPhone? Siri und Kamera? Wobei das eine nun doch nicht so toll sein soll
wie man mal glaubte? Wenn ich Filmen will kauf ich mir ne Kamera.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Steht alles in der Biografie.


 
Die hab ich hier auch rumliegen. Noch originalverschweißt. Ob ich sie vielleicht mal auspacken soll?


----------



## Destination2202 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Ich und einige meiner Freunde besitzen alle ein iPhone 4S...und ich kenne keinen, der Siri da als Highlight bezeichnen würde, oder es überhaupt in die Top 5 der Kaufgründe wählen würde, wenn er diese auflisten müsste.
Dieser Siri-Hype ist von den "Alles was Apple macht ist genial"-Leuten, die keine wirkliche Ahnung von der Technik haben und ihr iPhone hauptsächlich als Statussymbol & 600€-Facebookmaschine verwenden.
Ich bin mit meinem iPhone voll zufrieden, aber das liegt nicht an Siri, bzw. maximal zu 1% an Siri (ich nutze es maximal um mir mal im Halbschlaf einen Wecker zu stellen). Der Akku hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, außer ich habe lange Infinity Blade 2 gezockt z.B. auf einer Zugfahrt. Die Kamera macht sensationell gute Bilder (bei vernünftigem Licht) und all sowas.
Es ist schade, dass man immer gleich als Ahnungslos im Bereich Technik & als Apple-Fanboy bezeichnet wird, nur weil man sich halt für ein 600€ iPhone, statt für ein 300€ Samsung Galaxy S entscheidet.


----------



## Mix3ry (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Also was macht das  S denn nun aus beim neuen iPhone? Siri und Kamera? Wobei das eine nun doch nicht so toll sein soll
> wie man mal glaubte? Wenn ich Filmen will kauf ich mir ne Kamera.



Ich würde mal sagen CPU+IGP+Kamera und wenn man Siri als das erachten will meinetwegen...
(Ich habs deaktiviert)

War beim 3GS ja nicht viel anders....
Heisst ja auch ned umsonst "nur" 4S und nicht 5. Genau wie beim 3GS.


Andere hersteller von Artikeln rebranden einfach altes und verticken es als brandneue hardware


----------



## AeroX (17. Januar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sympatischer als Steve Jobs ist auch nicht wirklich schwer. Da sind mir sogar unsere Politiker hier lieber.
> 
> Wozniack war ja auch derjeniger der den Plan von der Technik hatte. Kein Wunder das so jemand da etwas objektiver ist.
> Jobs hat das Zeug nur vertickt im Grunde.



So sieht's aus


----------



## zøtac (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



Lorin schrieb:


> Na ja nicht wirklich. Die Kamera ist in meinen Augen das eigentliche Highlight. Schon krass was man aus so einem Smartphone rausholen kann.


 Jaja, schon krass was Sony da raus holen kann


----------



## Kev95 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*



zøtac schrieb:


> Jaja, schon krass was Sony da raus holen kann


Is das ne Sonycam? 

*Edit:* Hab gerade mal gegoogelt, tatsache das is ne Sony-Kamera bzw. ein Sony-Sensor.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Bwaaah, die CK-Seuche greift um sich!
"Übertackten" hat den guten alten Steve "Wozniack" angesteckt :S

*@TE* Er heißt Wozniak, änder das mal bitte.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2012)

@Frink Wenn jemand "übertackten" schreibt kriegst du die Krätze oder? 
@Topic Ehrliche Meinung, find ich gut, diese 4S Exklusivität ist vollkommen irrsinnig


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze die Sprachsteuerung auf meinem S2 äußerst gern! gerade bei der Autofahrt :

"*Sende SMS an* XXX *Nachricht* Ich komme fünf minuten später"

^^und dann noch senden...

oder halt

"*navigiere nach* XX Hauptbahnhof" oder so, passt, wackelt und hat Luft


----------



## Killer Mandarine (17. Januar 2012)

Also ich find die Sprachsteuerung (bei Android) auch nicht gerade besonders toll. Sicherlich hat sich die Spracherkennung in den letzten Jahrzehnten stark weiterentwickelt, aber bis das tatsächlich massentauglich ist, werden wohl noch einige Jahre vergehen.


----------



## TacTic (17. Januar 2012)

Schon lustig, wie auf einmal keiner der Apple Fans mehr, das 4S wegen Siri gekauft hat.
Ich frage mich wofür man sich das sonst gekauft hat?
Für die tolle Kamera? Das Iphone 4 hat auch gute Bilder gemacht, genau wie das S2 auch.
Wer da krasse Unterschiede bemerkt, hätte sich wohl lieber eine Spiegel-Reflex kaufen sollen und sein Iphone 4 behalten sollen.
Oder kauft man das 4S wegen der tollen CPU?
Dachte bei iOS ist alles so super optimiert, dass man selbst mit wenig MHz nie Ruckler hat. lal.
Apple ist schon lustig.

edit:
ps. Das Siri BETA Argument ist das Geilste.  xD
Lol ich kauf mir auch Hardware in der Hoffnung dass ich sie irgendwann benutzen kann.


----------



## Franzl (17. Januar 2012)

wie provozierend tactics post auch ist 
ich muss ihm zustimmen^^

siri wurde doch eig stets sehr gut gehyped von den jüngern und nun enpuppt es sich als mini bulldozer fx unter den handy-gadgets
ich persönlich nutze das bei meinem sgs2 garnet ... aber zu der auto geschichte kann ich nix sagen... muss ich mal ausprobieren. wäre wohl die einzige sinnvolle nutzung


----------



## poiu (17. Januar 2012)

jaja die Leute Simsen/emailen sich gegenseitig Anstatt miteinander zu sprechen, aber quatschen jetzt mit ihrem Smartphone


----------



## blackout24 (17. Januar 2012)

Komisch noch garkein echter Apple Jünger gekommen um die Ehre von Apple zu retten koste es was es wolle.
Die haben damit wohl ein ziemlichen Pfahl in ihr kleines Herz getrieben bekommen. Das tut weh.

Das beste ist aber wirklich die Aussage das Apple Produkte etwas für Leute sind die Angst vor Computern haben. 
Jeder hat das immer wieder gesagt und immer kamen die Apple Jünger aus dem Gebüsch und haben gemeckert.
Kann mich da noch an eine Diskussion "Apple = PC für DAUs" erinnern.

Mein nächstes Helloween Köstum steht fest. Ein COMPUTER!!!


----------



## Destination2202 (17. Januar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Komisch noch garkein echter Apple Jünger gekommen um die Ehre von Apple zu retten koste es was es wolle.
> Die haben damit wohl ein ziemlichen Pfahl in ihr kleines Herz getrieben bekommen. Das tut weh.


 
Ich habe schon was geschrieben 
Bis auf den aktuellen iPod nano und den aktuellen Mac mini würde ich alle Apple Produkte den Konkurrenzprodukten vorziehen gebe ich offen und ehrlich zu. Und das obwohl ich weiß, dass der Preis für die gebotene Leistung selbst mit tollem Design und bla nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Mir gefallen die Produkte schlichtweg besser. Ich besitze mittlerweile den 3. iPod und das 2. iPhone und hatte noch nie Probleme mit einem dieser Geräte, die vom Gerät selbst verschuldet waren (ein Display darf kaputt gehen, wenn er mit gut Wucht auf die Spitze einer Steintreppenstufe fällt ^^). Während eines Probestudiums habe ich bewusst nur mit iMacs gearbeitet, weil nur auf denen Adobe Premiere (welche Version weiß ich nichtmehr) stabil lief. Trotzdem gehe ich nicht mit diesem "Alles was Apple macht ist toll"-Blick durch die Welt, aber meine durchweg (!!!) positiven Erfahrungen treiben mich zu den Produkten dieser Firma (weiteres Beispiel: ich schreibe hier gerade an einem Asus G73JH, hat 1700€ gekostet das Ding, die Verarbeitung von z.B. dem Touchpad und der Maustasten ist allerdings völlig minderwertig. Da hätte ich lieber die 1700€ vor 1,5 Jahren in ein vernünftiges MBP investiert wie meine Schwester es getan hat, hätte eine durchweg gute Verarbeitung, sehr viel Akkulaufzeit und könnt exakt das selbe tun wie an diesem Laptop jetzt auch, denn die 3 Spiele die ich spiele gehen auch unter MacOS X). Da zahle ich auch gerne das 1,5 bis 2fache für die gleiche >messbare< Leistung, habe aber eine meistens bessere Verarbeitung und ein für mich besseres Bedienkonzept. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit "Nimm mal ein SGS 2 in die Hand" bla bla...ich hatte schon so unglaublich viele verschiedene Smartphones in der Hand, weil ich immer derjenige bin, der für meine Leute die nicht ganz so technikversiert sind etwas gutes finden soll (MediaMarkt gegenüber der Uni rockt, wenn man mal ne Stunde frei hat  ). Ich weiß also wie es sich anfühlt und bedienen lässt und kann deshalb relativ gut vergleichen (und will deshalb einen SuperAMOLED-Display [mit Retina-Aufläsung] im iPhone!!!  ...mit maximal 4" Diagonale bitte, am liebsten sogar nur 3,75"!).

Es ist wie in meinem vorherigen Beitrag schon gesagt traurig zu sehen, dass die meisten NonApple-User (um jetzt nicht "Android-Fanboys" oder sonstwas zu sagen) in Apple-Usern quasi IMMER nur ahnungslose Jünger sehen, auch wenn dies bei vielen nicht zutrifft (aber auf eine erschreckend große Zahl leider schon).
Traurig ist sogar fast das falsche Wort...es ist eigentlich eher ein Armutszeugnis für diese Menschen, wenn sie meinen immer so verallgemeinern zu müssen.

MfG,
ein 21jähriger Informatikstudent, der sich seit 15 Jahren mit Computern beschäftigt und auch sonst sehr interessiert ist im Bereich Technik.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die eigentliche News, dass die Android-Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri sein soll, garnicht mal so interessant. Viel interesanter finde ich wer das gesagt haben soll.  Wenn auch noch Mitbegründer und -entwicker die Konkurrenz loben, hat man was falsch gemacht und ich möchte zu gern sehen was mit Wozniak jetzt gemacht wird. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Januar 2012)

TacTic schrieb:


> Schon lustig, wie auf einmal keiner der Apple Fans mehr, das 4S wegen Siri gekauft hat.
> Ich frage mich wofür man sich das sonst gekauft hat?
> Für die tolle Kamera? Das Iphone 4 hat auch gute Bilder gemacht, genau wie das S2 auch.
> Wer da krasse Unterschiede bemerkt, hätte sich wohl lieber eine Spiegel-Reflex kaufen sollen und sein Iphone 4 behalten sollen.
> ...


Mal abgesehen davon, dass deine Argumentation generell gegen den Kauf eines aktuellen Handys spricht, würde ich gerne wissen, wer denn von den vielen Apple Fans hier vom 4er aufs 4S umgestiegen sein soll. 


blackout24 schrieb:


> Komisch noch garkein echter Apple Jünger gekommen um die Ehre von Apple zu retten koste es was es wolle.
> Die haben damit wohl ein ziemlichen Pfahl in ihr kleines Herz getrieben bekommen. Das tut weh.
> 
> Das beste ist aber wirklich die Aussage das Apple Produkte etwas für Leute sind die Angst vor Computern haben.
> ...


Dann pass auf, dass du dann nicht gewisse Admins oder Mods von hier erschrickst. Schon komisch, dass gerade die DAUs sein sollen. 
Wenn ich mir aber ansehe, was manche versierten Android User vor kurzem an Threads aufgemacht habe, weiß ich, dass ich kein DAU sein kann.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Januar 2012)

> (ein Display darf kaputt gehen, wenn er mit gut Wucht auf die Spitze einer Steintreppenstufe fällt ^^)


aber nicht, wenn er ausversehen aus der hand auf einen (dünnen) teppichboden fällt wie bei meinen cousin (iphone4)


> (weiteres Beispiel: ich schreibe hier gerade an einem Asus G73JH, hat  1700€ gekostet das Ding, die Verarbeitung von z.B. dem Touchpad und der  Maustasten ist allerdings völlig minderwertig. Da hätte ich lieber die  1700€ vor 1,5 Jahren in ein vernünftiges MBP investiert wie meine  Schwester es getan hat, hätte eine durchweg gute Verarbeitung, sehr viel  Akkulaufzeit und könnt exakt das selbe tun wie an diesem Laptop jetzt  auch, denn die 3 Spiele die ich spiele gehen auch unter MacOS X)


oder ein ein acer-nootebook, die haben auch durchweg eine gute verarbeitung und gute akkulaufzeit (eigenerfahrung), muss nicht immer apple sein.


> Da zahle ich auch gerne das 1,5 bis 2fache für die gleiche  >messbare< Leistung, habe aber eine meistens bessere Verarbeitung  und ein für mich besseres Bedienkonzept.


definiere "bessere verarbeitung". bsp. sgs2: es ist aus plastik, aber ist es deshalb schlecht verarbeitet? nein! es ist zwar aus plastik, aber ist es so gut verarbeitet, dass es sehr stabil ist (zumindest geht nicht das siplay kapput, wenn es aus der hand auf den boden fällt wie beim iphone).





> SuperAMOLED-Display [mit Retina-Aufläsung]


warum nicht SuperAMOLED*HD*-display mit hd-auflösung wie beim galaxy nexus?


> Es ist wie in meinem vorherigen Beitrag schon gesagt traurig zu sehen,  dass die meisten NonApple-User (um jetzt nicht "Android-Fanboys" oder  sonstwas zu sagen) in Apple-Usern quasi IMMER nur ahnungslose Jünger  sehen, auch wenn dies bei vielen nicht zutrifft (aber auf eine  erschreckend große Zahl leider schon).


wie sie schon geschrieben haben trifft es leider auf eine große zahl (alle von denen die ich kenne) zu. alle apple-user die ich kenne (auch mein cousin) haben das iphone (3/3g/3gs/4/4s) nur gekauft, weil es von apple ist. die meisten von denen, die das 4s geholt haben, haben es sogar NUR wegen siri geholt


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Januar 2012)

Manche brauchen halt ein Statussymbol, irgendwas womit sie sich profilieren können.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Januar 2012)

@Destination2202 
Schau dir mal die Buisness Notebooks an, die sollen deutlich besser sein als die Consumergeräte.
Das wird zumindest im Luxx so gesagt.
Allerdings halte ich nicht matte Display im Buissnessbereich für lächerlich bzw untauglich, außerdem sind dort sogar verboten.


@Topic für die SW bin ich nicht bereit den extremen Aufschalg von Apple zu bezahlen, deswegen ist das einzigste Produkte was mich intressiert bzw was ich kaufen würde das IPAD. Der Rest ist MIR das Geld nicht wert.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Januar 2012)

Selbst das iPad 2 ist generalüberholt. Auflösung verhältnismäßig sehr niedrig, Hardware genau wie beim IP4S wegen des RAMs nicht vollständig ausreizbar etc. Auch wenn es die meisten Apple-User nicht wahrhaben wollen. Apple braucht man nur noch wegen dem Namen kaufen, andere Argumente gibt es nicht. Auch das Bedienungsargument kommt nicht mehr. Wer eine intuitive Bedienung will und wenig selber machen will, soll sich bitte ein gerät mit HTC Sense kaufen, da wird einem ja schon beim schief ansehen des Handys ein Kontaktvorschlag in die Benachrichtigungsleiste geschossen. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Januar 2012)

Interessant, dass du die Kaufargumente für andere Leute fest legst. 
Was wäre, wenn einer das ipad2 wegen dem Design kaufen will?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Interessant, dass du die Kaufargumente für andere Leute fest legst.
> Was wäre, wenn einer das ipad2 wegen dem Design kaufen will?


 wenn man das ipad2 NUR wegen dem design kaufen will, würde ich die intelligenz desjenigen infrage stellen (vorallem wenn dieser vom ipad zum ipad2 umsteigt). aber jedem das seine (natürlich/leider/zum glück/ wie auch immer)


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2012)

wenn jemand wirklich ein Apple produkt (egal ob ipad, iphone oder sonst was) wegen des designs kauft hat entweder zu viel geld oder ernsthafte probleme mit statussymbolen  wahrscheinlich beides


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2012)

Oder einfach nur einen guten Geschmack (<- den schreibt man aber mit *ck*).


----------



## Freakless08 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wozniack: Android Sprachsteuerung besser als Siri*

Dabei ist Siri noch nicht einmal von Apple.
Das wurde von der Firma Siri Inc. Enwickelt welche später von Apple aufgekauft wurde.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Januar 2012)

Destination2202 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon was geschrieben
> Bis  auf den aktuellen iPod nano und den aktuellen Mac mini würde ich alle  Apple Produkte den Konkurrenzprodukten vorziehen gebe ich offen und  ehrlich zu. Und das obwohl ich weiß, dass der Preis für die gebotene  Leistung selbst mit tollem Design und bla nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Mir  gefallen die Produkte schlichtweg besser. Ich besitze mittlerweile den  3. iPod und das 2. iPhone und hatte noch nie Probleme mit einem dieser  Geräte, die vom Gerät selbst verschuldet waren (ein Display darf kaputt  gehen, wenn er mit gut Wucht auf die Spitze einer Steintreppenstufe  fällt ^^). Während eines Probestudiums habe ich bewusst nur mit iMacs  gearbeitet, weil nur auf denen Adobe Premiere (welche Version weiß ich  nichtmehr) stabil lief. Trotzdem gehe ich nicht mit diesem "Alles was  Apple macht ist toll"-Blick durch die Welt, aber meine durchweg (!!!)  positiven Erfahrungen treiben mich zu den Produkten dieser Firma  (weiteres Beispiel: ich schreibe hier gerade an einem Asus G73JH, hat  1700€ gekostet das Ding, die Verarbeitung von z.B. dem Touchpad und der  Maustasten ist allerdings völlig minderwertig. Da hätte ich lieber die  1700€ vor 1,5 Jahren in ein vernünftiges MBP investiert wie meine  Schwester es getan hat, hätte eine durchweg gute Verarbeitung, sehr viel  Akkulaufzeit und könnt exakt das selbe tun wie an diesem Laptop jetzt  auch, denn die 3 Spiele die ich spiele gehen auch unter MacOS X). Da  zahle ich auch gerne das 1,5 bis 2fache für die gleiche >messbare<  Leistung, habe aber eine meistens bessere Verarbeitung und ein für mich  besseres Bedienkonzept. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit "Nimm mal ein SGS 2  in die Hand" bla bla...ich hatte schon so unglaublich viele verschiedene  Smartphones in der Hand, weil ich immer derjenige bin, der für meine  Leute die nicht ganz so technikversiert sind etwas gutes finden soll  (MediaMarkt gegenüber der Uni rockt, wenn man mal ne Stunde frei hat   ). Ich weiß also wie es sich anfühlt und bedienen lässt und kann deshalb  relativ gut vergleichen (und will deshalb einen SuperAMOLED-Display  [mit Retina-Aufläsung] im iPhone!!!  ...mit maximal 4" Diagonale  bitte, am liebsten sogar nur 3,75"!).
> 
> Es ist wie in meinem  vorherigen Beitrag schon gesagt traurig zu sehen, dass die meisten  NonApple-User (um jetzt nicht "Android-Fanboys" oder sonstwas zu sagen)  in Apple-Usern quasi IMMER nur ahnungslose Jünger sehen, auch wenn dies  bei vielen nicht zutrifft (aber auf eine erschreckend große Zahl leider  schon).
> ...


 
Wenn du schon dich in einem Informatikstudium befindest dann schnupper mal ins Gebiet von Linux  - früher oder später wirst du es zu schätzen wissen denn im Serverbereich ist ein MacOSX ein "UNDERDOG"  (Auch viel zu unwirtschaftlich)
Ich sehe nicht ein für HW so viel hinzublättern wenns ein Wald und Wiesn Labtop mit Linux auch tut und der lässt dich auch net im stich - Dort rennt Linux Mint seit guten 4 Jahren und hatte nie Probleme, Zockn tut man auf einem Arbeitslabtop quasi eh nie, dazu hat man eine Konsole oder eben einen Stand-PC 
Aja - wie is den die Vorgehensweise wenn man Ram, HDD, oder ein Wlankarte tauschen will bei einem MacBook Pro ?? - Mein NB hat dort eine simple Öffnung 

Grüße - ein Wirtschaftsinformatik STUDENT


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Interessant, dass du die Kaufargumente für andere Leute fest legst.
> Was wäre, wenn einer das ipad2 wegen dem Design kaufen will?


 
Dann hätten wird drei zwei Fälle:
1. Derjenige hat zuviel Geld oder leidet unter Statussymbolproblemen.
2. Soll sich einfach ein Galaxy Tab kaufen, die Jünger meckern doch sowieso immer rum, dass das Teil so ähnlich aussieht. Ein frischer Launcher und ein oder zwei Skins und es sieht aus wie das iPad. 

Und wenn du jetzt mal überlegst, bleibt nicht mehr so viel übrig für das iPad, egal ob 1 oder 2.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wenn jemand wirklich ein Apple produkt (egal ob ipad, iphone oder sonst was) wegen des designs kauft hat entweder zu viel geld oder ernsthafte probleme mit statussymbolen  wahrscheinlich beides


Ich hab mir damals ein ASUS U3S gekauft, das ich nur zum Surfen zu Hause verwende. Es sollte halt auch geil aussehen. 


Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> 2. Soll sich einfach ein Galaxy Tab kaufen, die Jünger meckern doch sowieso immer rum, dass das Teil so ähnlich aussieht. Ein frischer Launcher und ein oder zwei Skins und es sieht aus wie das iPad.


Das wollte ich hören. 

Es gibt auch noch andere Gründe:
1. Man hat andere Apple Geräte und will iCloud nutzen. 
2. Man hält nichts von Android. 
3. Man hat schon Geld in Apps investiert und will die auch weiterhin nutzen. 
4. Man will einfach nicht umsteigen, da man sich nicht mit etwas Anderem beschäftigen will. 
5. Man will Google nicht unterstützen. 
6. Man hat schlechte Erfahrung mit anderen Herstellern gemacht. 
7. Man hat Peripherie, die man steuern will und so wie es aussieht, wird da Apple mehr unterstützt. 
8. Man will den AppStore nutzen und der von Apple ist nunmal besser, da für Kunden die gerne Geld ausgeben mehr relevante Apps kommen. 
9. Man mag einfach die Produktphilosophie von Apple.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Manche brauchen halt ein Statussymbol, irgendwas womit sie sich profilieren können.


 
Naja, ein Telefon im Wert von 2 paar Schuhen ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das Statussymbol womit man ausserhalb vom Schulhof seinen "Reichtum" bekunden kann.

Ich persönlich habe alle Generationen mitgemacht. Und werde alleine schon der Einfachheit zuliebe alle weiteren Generationssprünge mitmachen. Neues iPhone in den Dock stellen, Sicherung zurückspielen, alles geht dort weiter wo es beim Vorgänger aufgehört hat.

Was Siri angeht. Ich hatte vor Siri keine Verwendung für eine Sprachsteuerung und mit Siri ebensowenig. Wenn jemand das iPhone nur deshalb kauft, dann viel Spaß. Ich brauchs nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Januar 2012)

Du hast die Anspielung hinter dem Beistrich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Research (18. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Es gibt auch noch andere Gründe:
> 1. Man hat andere Apple Geräte und will iCloud nutzen.
> ...


 
1. CluodHäckorz
3. ??
4. ?? 5 Mann aus der IT versuchen in 6 Stunden ohne Internet ein W-LAN passwort einzurichten, ein Update zu machen, Telfon zu aktivieren und E-Mail einzurichten. iPhone und iPad.
5. Aber Apple?
6. Kann überall passieren. Sage nur Akku.
7. ???  Wo hast du das her? Aus dem Apple Store?
8. Warum ist dan MS auf dem Desktop führend?
9. Die Philosophie der Gewinnmaximierung. Oder der das Apple weis was du brauchst/willst/dir gefällt. Den Rest gibt es nicht.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Manche brauchen halt ein Statussymbol, irgendwas womit sie (etwas kompensieren können).


Siehe auch große Autos, riesiege Waffen...

Kenne nur DAUs die Apple nutzen. Ich bin leider nicht auf FB um meine 1.5 mio. wildfremde Menschen  Freunde/Bekannte zu fragen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Januar 2012)

1. Hacker gibts überall. 
3. Manche Apps kosten halt was und wenn man auf Android umsteigt, kann man die nicht weiter nutzen. 
4. 5 Mann aus der IT probieren das ohne Inet? 
6. Klar, aber man kauft nicht mehr bei Herstellern, bei denen man nicht zufrieden war. Passiert manchen auch bei Apple. 
7. Nö, aus Magazinen und von verschiedenen Inet-Seiten, z.B. Siri bei Crestron. Klick
8. Weil sie jahrelang Raubkopien toleriert haben, damit sich ihr System verbreitet. 
9. Die hat jeder Hersteller, aber die von Apple ist die, dass sie für das ganze Produkterlebnis verantwortlich sein wollen, deshalb das geschlossene System. Wenn jemand nicht damit zurecht kommt, gibt es auch andere Systeme.


----------



## Research (18. Januar 2012)

1. 
3. Verkauf ausgeschlossen
4. W-LAN gab es, bloß wurde es ohne online Anleitung gemacht. Nutzen Unix-Systeme SuSe/Ubuntu und Windows XP/7.
6. Passiert überall.
7. Alle Gadgets die es gibt sind auch mit meinem uralt iBeatExtention von Trekstor kompaktibel. 3,5" Klinke/USB2.0 FTW.
8. Größte Zielgruppe erkannt und versorgt.9. Ohne Kommentar.


----------



## Magic12345 (18. Januar 2012)

Auch so eine "Negativmeldung" ist Werbung für Apple.


----------



## schneihennerje (18. Januar 2012)

Am meisten stört mich Apples Zensur, ich möchte nicht das ein Konzern entscheidet auf was ich verzichten kann und was nicht, gerade in Bezug auf Erotik Apps ist Apple so kleinkariert das es schon lächerlich ist. Oder wenn Apple eine Satire App aus dem App Store nimmt weil dem Konzern die politische Message nicht passt.


----------



## NOob95 (18. Januar 2012)

Also laut Apple.com ist Siri sogar in Englisch noch im Beta-Stadium: iPhone 4S: About Siri

"* Siri is available in beta only on iPhone 4S and requires Internet access."

Ich nehme auch an, dass Features wie Routenplanung und dergleichen garantiert noch in DE und Österreich erscheinen, daher finde ich es auch unfair das ganze so voreilig zu beurteilen.

Spracherkennung und Funktionsumfang ist auf jeden Fall auf dem iPhone mehr vorhanden als auf dem Galaxy S II. (Habe beide ausreichend getestet)


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Januar 2012)

@noob95: Wenn du Qualität willst, dann solltest du laut Wozniak die Stock-Spracheingabe nutzen. Wenn du Quantität willst, wie in Siri, empfehle ich die inzwischen über 10 Siri-Nachahmen, wie Iris, Speaktoit oder Alice, wobei Speaktoit sogar brauchbar spreicht und nicht so künstlich wie Siri.


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2012)

NOob95 schrieb:


> Also laut Apple.com ist Siri sogar in Englisch noch im Beta-Stadium: iPhone 4S: About Siri
> 
> "* Siri is available in beta only on iPhone 4S and requires Internet access."
> 
> ...



Genau so siehts aus. Finde die Sprachsteuerung zum Wecker, Timer, Erinnerungen, Kalender einstelen und kurzen SMS Versand bestens umgesetzt. Gibt da fast nie fehler. Jedoch erkennt man deutlich das zumindest in der deutschen Version noch viel Nachhobedarf steckt. Stellt man z.b auf Englisch um kann man auch Dinge fragen wie " Who was the first men on da moon" oder "How far is the sun away" in deutsch geht das nicht aber das kommt sicher noch. Möglicherweise ist es auch deshalb als Beta erschienen damit man anhand der Nutzerdaten Siri leichter optimieren kann. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung....

Wie Wozniak sowas sagen versteh ich nicht so ganz. Hab die Sprachsteuerung des Galaxy S Plus meines Bruders auch schon ausprobiert und fand den Umfang jetzt nicht so besonders


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Januar 2012)

ich rede nur mit meinem handy, wenn am anderen ende sich tatsächlich ein menschliches wesen befindet


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich rede nur mit meinem handy, wenn am anderen ende sich tatsächlich ein menschliches wesen befindet


 
Das heißt wenn die Mailbox des Angerufenen drann geht legst du immer auf?
Falls ja hätte der Wulf sich davon eine Scheibe abschneiden können  .


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich schon. Wieso auf den AB sprechen? Er sieht doch eh, wenn ich ihn angerufen hab.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich schon. Wieso auf den AB sprechen? Er sieht doch eh, wenn ich ihn angerufen hab.


 
ich leg auch immer auf. ich rufe ja die person an und nicht das handy


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2012)

Destination2202 schrieb:


> ....der sich seit 15 Jahren mit Computern beschäftigt und auch sonst sehr interessiert ist im Bereich Technik.


 
In 15 Jahren sind Appleprodukte das Nonplusultra was dir in der Hardwarebranche untergekommen ist? Weit biste irgendwie nicht gekommen 

no offence 

mfG
V.

P.S. Paderborner Uni ist toll, oder? *g*


----------



## Zockersepp (19. Januar 2012)

Hi um mal einen ganz anderen Grund zu nennen warum man sich ein iphone 4s kauft: Vertrag vom 3GS ist ausgelaufen und man wollte halt beim iphone bleiben bzw. hat ja nun auch schon unter umständen ein paar €€€ in Zubehör/Apps gesteckt, wenn man dann wechselt ist man gezwungen alles nochmals zu kaufen!! Desweiteren finde ich sieht ein iphone besser aus als ein Plastik Smartphone  Desweiteren muss ich zustimmen zu Wozniak´s aussage, dass das Iphone leichter zusteuern ist, ist irgendwie übersichtlicher und alles aufem tochscreen und keine unsichtbaren Tasten die nur Leuchten wenn man drauf kommt wie beim Galaxy S2. Damit komme ich komsicherweise nicht zurecht es passiert immer wieder, wenn ich es mal von jemandem nutze das ich ausversehen auf den zurückButton komme.

Grüße


----------



## AeroX (19. Januar 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> In 15 Jahren sind Appleprodukte das Nonplusultra was dir in der Hardwarebranche untergekommen ist? Weit biste irgendwie nicht gekommen
> 
> no offence
> 
> ...



Er hat ja nicht gesagt das es  das Nonplusultra ist  

Es ist nur so das Mac sehr viel weniger bzw selten rumzickt als Windows. 
Es funktioniert einfach, was man von Windows meist nicht behaupten kann.

So ist es bei allen anderen Apple Geräten auch. Sonst hät ich mit Sicherheit nicht das Geld in deren Produkte investiert  
Und die patentschlägereien oder firmenpolitik juckt mich nicht die Bohne das es den Kauf beeinflussen würde. 
Wenn ich weiterhin zufrieden mit dem Produkt, qualität usw bin dann wird es auch in Zukunft iPhone, Mac oder iPad sein. 

(ist jetzt alles meine Meinung und aus eigener Erfahrung mit anderen Herstellern/Produkten) 

MfG 

Edit: sorry für offtopic


----------



## blackout24 (19. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Er hat ja nicht gesagt das es  das Nonplusultra ist
> 
> Es ist nur so das Mac sehr viel weniger bzw selten rumzickt als Windows.
> Es funktioniert einfach, was man von Windows meist nicht behaupten kann.


 
Vielleicht liegt's am Benutzer?

Persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass die Leute die sich mit etwas nicht auseinandersetzen wollen
dafür auch nicht viel bekommen.


----------



## AeroX (19. Januar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegt's am Benutzer?
> 
> Persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass die Leute die sich mit etwas nicht auseinandersetzen wollen
> dafür auch nicht viel bekommen.



Vielleicht liegts auch an Windows? 

Wie lang soll ich mich damit noch auseinander setzen? Hab's doch 5 Jahre lang intensiv gemacht. Es ging ja auch zwischenzeitlich immer vollkommen und lief rund. Aber danach traten trotzdem jedes mal Probleme auf und es ist nicht so das ich mal nicht meine Freunde um Hilfe gebeten habe. Ich hatte ständige freezes usw einfach satt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegts auch an Windows?
> 
> Wie lang soll ich mich damit noch auseinander setzen? Hab's doch 5 Jahre lang intensiv gemacht. Es ging ja auch zwischenzeitlich immer vollkommen und lief rund. Aber danach traten trotzdem jedes mal Probleme auf und es ist nicht so das ich mal nicht meine Freunde um Hilfe gebeten habe. Ich hatte ständige freezes usw einfach satt.



Das galt vielleicht früher mal, inzwischen ist es wohl eher ausgependelt. Ich hab seltener Probleme mit meinen PC als mein alter Herr mit seinem MacBook.


----------



## Spinal (19. Januar 2012)

Mein Windows ist seit meinem Core2Duo E6600 den ich bei Release gekauft habe nicht neu installiert worden. Und es gibt keine Freezes usw.
Wenn man sich sämtliche "Tuning" Programme diverser "FachMagazine" installiert, passiert sowas vielleicht eher.
Im Gegensatz dazu stürzte das Powerbook meiner EX Freundin recht oft ab. Aber das sind nur zwei Erfahrungswerte die sicher nicht die Masse wiederspiegeln.

Ich würde mal behaupten, Apple macht gute Produkte. Mein Vater steht mit Technik auf dem Kriegsfuss und ich würde ihm wirklich eher zu einem Apple Rechner raten weil es für ihn wahrscheinlich einfacher zu bedienen wäre. Das iPhone meiner Freundin läuft in den meißten Belangen "runder" als mein Galaxy S, bietet dafür eben nur eingeschränkte Funktionen. Diese Funktionen reichen für meine Freundin völlig aus, einen Datei Explorer usw. würde sie nur verwirren.
Ich mag Apple persönlich aus vielerler Gründen nicht, aber man kann Apple nicht vorwerfen das die Produkte wirklich schlecht seien.

Aber mal zum Thema, ich finde die Aussage recht interessant und auch wenn einige iPhone User meinen, sie hätten das Telefon nicht wegen Siri gewählt, die Werbung hat damals ja ganz massiv Siri als das neue Superfeature dargestellt. Quasi wie eine persönliche Assistentin. Und wenn das im echten Leben nicht annähernd so gut funktioniert oder gar Beta Status hat finde ich das schon blöd, besonders für Apple bei denen es meiner Ansicht nach genau die Stärke ist, neue Funktionen konsequent und sehr gut umzusetzen.

Die Aussage vom Wozniak haut da natürlich noch eins drauf.

bye
Spinal


----------



## AeroX (19. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Das galt vielleicht früher mal, inzwischen ist es wohl eher ausgependelt. Ich hab seltener Probleme mit meinen PC als mein alter Herr mit seinem MacBook.



Kann sein, bei mir war's anders. 
Ist ja eig auch egal, die einen haben das lieber die andere das. Jedem das seine


----------



## Research (19. Januar 2012)

Wir betreuen hier über 400 wissenschaftlich Tätige Individuen. Apple wird aus guten Gründen verweigert.


----------



## Adam West (19. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn die Mailbox des Angerufenen drann geht legst du immer auf?


 
Also ich schon, ja! ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2012)

Das Gebot der Höflichkeit sieht aber vor das man wenigstens sagt wieso man nervt  .


----------



## Research (19. Januar 2012)

Ist bei Bild egal warum man die beschimpft.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts auch an Windows?
> 
> Wie lang soll ich mich damit noch auseinander setzen? Hab's doch 5 Jahre lang intensiv gemacht. Es ging ja auch zwischenzeitlich immer vollkommen und lief rund. Aber danach traten trotzdem jedes mal Probleme auf und es ist nicht so das ich mal nicht meine Freunde um Hilfe gebeten habe. Ich hatte ständige freezes usw einfach satt.



Ich meinte mit dem mehr beschäftigen eigentlich nicht dein Fall mit Windows. Wollte mich eher auf Wozniaks Aussage beziehen.
Da denke ich das schon was dran ist, dass man von Geräten mehr hat desto mehr man sich mit diesen auseinandersetzt. Dafür müssen aber erstmal Sachen da sein, dass man sich auch tiefer beschäftigen kann und nicht an der Oberfläche hängen bliebt, weil alles dafür ausgerichtet ist, dass auch ein Ur-Mensch damit umgehen kann.

Habe das bei meinem Umstieg von Windows auf Linux mit der Zeit gemerkt. Wenn ich mein Laptop an die Uni mitnehmen bei Seminargruppen fallen vielen die Augen aus dem Kopf, wenn sie Gnome 3 sehen und das bei mir alles hübsch in die Shell integriert
ist wie Google Kalender oder der Cisco VPN Client wofür sie dumme Programme starten müssen. Da sieht OSX ziemlich schäbig dagegen aus. Auch wenn ich komplizierte Sachen konfigurieren möchte ist das für mich kein Problem, weil ich mir die Zeit genommen habe das zu verstehen und es das Betriebsystem auch zulässt jede Kleinigkeit selbst zu konfigurieren. Das ist für mich dann genau so einfach zu bedienen, wie für andere das iPhone.

Gruß,

blackout24 der bei Mailboxen auch immer sofort auflegt


----------



## AeroX (20. Januar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte mit dem mehr beschäftigen eigentlich nicht dein Fall mit Windows. Wollte mich eher auf Wozniaks Aussage beziehen.
> Da denke ich das schon was dran ist, dass man von Geräten mehr hat desto mehr man sich mit diesen auseinandersetzt.



Achso okay, hab ich falsch verstanden sry


----------



## InRav3 (20. Januar 2012)

Zockersepp schrieb:


> Hi um mal einen ganz anderen Grund zu nennen warum man sich ein iphone 4s kauft: Vertrag vom 3GS ist ausgelaufen und man wollte halt beim iphone bleiben



es fängt schon mal damit an, den fehler zu machen, ein völlig überteuertest "smartphone" zu kaufen  (5% des geldes die man sich hätte sparen können, in apps steckt (spiele etc))



Zockersepp schrieb:


> bzw. hat ja nun auch schon unter umständen ein paar €€€ in Zubehör/Apps gesteckt, wenn man dann wechselt ist man gezwungen alles nochmals zu kaufen!!



im android market kosten die wenigsten programme etwas, und wenn dann auch nicht die welt  . bei iphone zahlt man fast für jedes app 99cent (oder 1€?! ka^^)



Zockersepp schrieb:


> ist irgendwie übersichtlicher



irgendwie übersichtlicher? nur weil man nichts einstellen kann und alles so bleibt wie es war? schon mal angesehen was man alles unter android ein- umstellen kann? (und da ist nicht mal die rede von golauncher etc)



Zockersepp schrieb:


> ist irgendwie übersichtlicher und alles aufem tochscreen



wo sonst als auf dem touchscreen



Zockersepp schrieb:


> Damit komme ich komsicherweise nicht zurecht es passiert immer wieder, wenn ich es mal von jemandem nutze das ich ausversehen auf den zurückButton komme.



das nennt man gewöhnungssache!


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Januar 2012)

Der Großteil der Apps kostet 0,79€, aber es gibt auch vieles gratis. 
Manche Spiele und aufwendigere Apps kosten halt mehr, aber qualitativ ist ein AppStore, wo Leute unterwegs sind die gerne Geld ausgeben, logischerweise besser.


----------



## InRav3 (20. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Manche Spiele und aufwendigere Apps kosten halt mehr, aber qualitativ ist ein AppStore, wo Leute unterwegs sind die gerne Geld ausgeben, logischerweise besser.



dann müsste aber ein iphone 4S doppelt sogut wie das nexus sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Januar 2012)

Wieso sollte es?
Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass der Android Market schlecht ist, aber es ist halt wie beim PC, für gute Sachen zahlt man normalerweise.


----------



## Research (20. Januar 2012)

Als ich in GB war wurde in jedem Handyladen mit Jailbraeks geworben. Nachfrage danach war, soweit ich es gesehen habe, immer.

Spricht das jetzt für oder gegen Apple?


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Januar 2012)

Keines von beiden, solange du keine Statistik vor legst, wie viele iPhone User einen Jailbreak verwenden.


----------



## Research (20. Januar 2012)

Nun dafür wird es wohl nie Statistiken geben. Aber wo keine Nachfrage, da kein Angebot.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es?
> Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass der Android Market schlecht ist, aber es ist halt wie beim PC, für gute Sachen zahlt man normalerweise.


 
Problem ist nur, dass man im App Store selbst für Angry Birds zahlt, während es bei Android kostenlos ist. Werbung knips ich einfach ab. Oder das neue Race of Champions, auch kostenlos und sehr gut. Obs im App Store auch kostenlos ist, weil ich nicht, aber ich könnt wetten, nein.


----------



## Betschi (20. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass man im App Store selbst für Angry Birds zahlt, während es bei Android kostenlos ist. Werbung knips ich einfach ab. Oder das neue Race of Champions, auch kostenlos und sehr gut. Obs im App Store auch kostenlos ist, weil ich nicht, aber ich könnt wetten, nein.


 
Genau! Bei WhatsApp genau das gleiche


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Januar 2012)

Bei WahtsApp muss man aber sagen, dass die iPhoneler anfangs etwas zahlen, dafür die Androidler jährlich 1€. Aber auch da ist Android im Vorteil, da man so WhatsApp erstmal ein Jahr lang ausprobieren kann,


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Januar 2012)

Prinzipiell ist Sprachsteuerung (Warum gibt man der eigentlich einen eigenen Namen? "Siri". Verdammt geschickter Marketing-Schachzug, mehr nicht.) ja eine super Sache, ich nutze sie bei mir allerdings auch ganz selten, einfach aus dem Grund: Wenn ich das Phone sowieso erst entsperren bzw. die Sprachsteuerung per Klick aktivieren muss, wieso soll ich dann nicht gleich alles per Hand machen?^^
Solange man die Sprachsteuerung noch nicht per Sprache aktivieren kann, aus jeder Situation heraus, macht das ganze mMn relativ wenig Sinn. Sobald das Feature kommt, wird sie dann vermutlich mehr in den Vordergrund rücken.

(Btw: In dem Zusammenhang ziemlich schlechter Schachzug von Apple. Ich stelle mir das ganze so vor: Man bringt seinem Phone einen Namen bei, den man in seinem Freundeskreis optimalerweise nicht hat. Dann kann man mit Aussprechen dieses Namens oder Wortes die Sprachsteuerung des eigenen Phones aktivieren. Da aber alle iPhones schon "Siri" heißen, könnte das ein wenig schwierig werden, wenn man dann bspw. in der Ubahn sein iPhone anspricht, und drei andere iPhones im Umkreis hören mit.. Falls es tatsächlich mal so kommen sollte, war die Einführung von Siri ein ziemlicher Fail..)


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass man im App Store selbst für Angry Birds zahlt, während es bei Android kostenlos ist. Werbung knips ich einfach ab. Oder das neue Race of Champions, auch kostenlos und sehr gut. Obs im App Store auch kostenlos ist, weil ich nicht, aber ich könnt wetten, nein.


Also die 0.79€ sind mir persönlich egal, aber du hast schon recht, im AppStore muss man für mehr Sachen zahlen. 

@Whoosaa
Ich hab gehört, dass es auch ohne drücken des Homebuttons funktionieren soll...

Eine Sprachsteuerung mit eigener Namensgebung wird grade von MSI für den PC entwickelt, etwas anderes in dieser Form kenne ich nicht.


----------



## lukyluke (23. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Also die 0.79€ sind mir persönlich egal, aber du hast schon recht, im AppStore muss man für mehr Sachen zahlen.
> 
> @Whoosaa
> Ich hab gehört, dass es auch ohne drücken des Homebuttons funktionieren soll...
> ...



Ja Siri startet wenn du das Handy einfach direkt an dein Ohr hälst.
Spannend kannst du vielleicht zu MSI mal einen Link posten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Januar 2012)

Nein, ich meinte nicht das mit dem Ohr...

Starte halt endlich: MSI zeigt Sprachsteuerung für PC - News - CHIP Online


----------

